# How often does coolant need to be checked?



## qrs (Apr 23, 2009)

Central A/C unit seems to be working just fine and cooling well.  I hosed off the condenser coils yesterday, but it has been years since I had the refridgerant/coolant checked.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome QRS:
As long as the air conditioner is working well, don't touch the refrigerant. It is a special chemical compound that turns to gas very easily and can be compressed back into a liquid to cycle through again. It doesn't wear out and is not consumed, it will only LEAK out.
We have a saying in HVAC-R, "Clean first, Gas last". You might want to add a surfactant to your water the next time to really clean the coil well but your are certainly on the right track.
Glenn


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 23, 2009)

QRS:

    A good way to check the refrigerant charge in a fridge or air conditioner is by the frost formation on the evaporator coils.  A system with a full refrigerant charge will cause a uniform layer of frost to form over the entire surface of the evaporator coils.

     If the refrigerant leaks out, then as it does so (often over many years)you will see that frost form only on the evaporator coils closest to where the refrigerant enters the evaporator.  There won't be any refrigerant at the end of the evaporator where the refrigerant exits the evaporator.  So, as long as the evaporator coils are completely covered in frost when the fridge or AC unit is operating, your refrigerant charge is fine.

     (On cooling systems where the refrigerant has largely leaked out, you often just see a "snowball" forming where the refrigerant enters the evaporator, and that's all.  Obviously when things get this bad, the system will provide no cooling to speak of.)


----------



## Jamier (May 24, 2009)

My Lennox 3.5 Tons Home A/C unit its nor cooling the home, I did call a guy from SUPERCOOL ,they  said that I needed Refrigerant, they Added 8 POUNDS of R-22, sisx days later the A/C unit it is NOT cooling again, any suggetions any boydy
I hear the vent out side and inside working, yet lasta night was miserable . very hot
Please any body that could help me, with ideas or suggestions, I paid $ 265,00 the technician said that he added a SEALANT to the pipe which it seems that did not work


----------



## glennjanie (May 25, 2009)

Hello Jamier:
Call the company back and tell them your situation; they should warranty their work.
Glennn


----------

